# Mining Jobs on Facebook



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Recently we have been following a few Facebook pages based on the mining sector. These pages might have some interest for followers of this forum as they provide a lot of information. Some interesting posts / topics include:

- Actual jobs and positions available
- Working conditions at mines
- Tips on applying for positions
- Companies to look out for, poor employment records etc
- Qualifications, skills and qualities companies are looking for
- Family and lifestyle issues
- Accommodation and conditions

Some of the pages we have liked on Facebook include:

- Queensland Mining Jobs
- Jobs in Underground Mining
- Mining Jobs and Stuff in Bowen Basin Qld
- Australian Mining Link
- Mining Memes
- Thiess Australian Mining
- Mining Jobs in Queensland
- Mining Jobs Australia
- Corestaff Mining Recruitment
- Australian Mining

Don't forget to check the comments and posts by other people on these pages. They are often from people who are actually working in the sector and can be a great source of information.

Hope this helps in your job search.


Regards


John


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi John...WW

That is invaluable information for those looking to gain employment in Australia - thanks for posting it.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks there is quite a lot of useful information on there.


John


----------

